# SAS Facebook Page



## Drew

Social Anxiety Support now has a Facebook page!
http://www.facebook.com/SocialAnxietySupport

We're hoping it will increase awareness and reduce stigma of Social Anxiety Disorder.

Any constructive feedback on the current page or ideas for what we can do with it are welcome.

Do you think the page should be serious? Or take a more light hearted approach? A little of both? Are there certain types of posts you'd like to see or think would be helpful?

I know some of you don't have the most positive view or have had the most positive experiences on Facebook (express your general dislike of Facebook in the General Discussion forum), but we're just trying to find ways to engage people where they are online.

There are still newspaper articles that dismiss Social Anxiety Disorder as a made-up disorder that couldn't possibly be anything but the invention of drug companies.

"Like" the page if you're feeling up for it! 

Thanks!
Drew


----------



## Ventura

I like the way you have been posting on it now. I like the mix of adding, a little light heart approach.


----------



## The Professor

Oh wow. Let's just keep it a secret for now. I have a plan though for a few years down the road.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Seems like a good idea but won't be joining as I don't really want to make my SA public.


----------



## Ventura

I found a way to hide it so only I could see the likes, on fb.


----------



## millenniumman75

It ought to be neat for those who have it.


----------



## northstar1991

I just liked the page on facebook!


----------



## alee

liked it


----------



## Loveless

Yup SAS is now Facebook official . Great job guys I have been wanting this for some time now


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

WalkingDisaster said:


> Seems like a good idea but won't be joining as I don't really want to make my SA public.


Same


----------



## Evo

I don't want people seeing I liked it.


----------



## arnie

Evo said:


> I don't want people seeing I liked it.


----------



## SADodger

No posts on this FB page since Nov 2012. It's a shame because the content was good.


----------



## Amocholes

SADodger said:


> No posts on this FB page since Nov 2012. It's a shame because the content was good.


This site is notoriously anti-Facebook. Also, why bother posting there when we have the entire forum here to post in?


----------



## SADodger

Amocholes said:


> This site is notoriously anti-Facebook. Also, why bother posting there when we have the entire forum here to post in?


I get your point but I liked the way the FB page was used for posting SA current affairs, news releases, new books, other sites, new medical studies, useful youtube clips and so on, and they kept human interaction out of it. The admin there was covering a lot of ground for us and posting only relevant SA media. I'm new so I haven't sieved through everything here yet, is there somewhere on this forum where you can get all that in one spot?


----------



## WineKitty

I use FB every day and I would never link my FB page to this site or like the SAS page on FB.


----------



## SADodger

WineKitty said:


> I use FB every day and I would never link my FB page to this site or like the SAS page on FB.


You can add it to your FB without anyone knowing it.


----------



## WineKitty

^^Probably but I don't trust FB enough to not have it revealed at some point. I don't need everyone knowing about my lil' secret. Only a few select people on my FB list know about my anxiety issues.

The last thing I need is FB "outing" me.


----------



## SADodger

WineKitty said:


> ^^Probably but I don't trust FB enough to not have it revealed at some point. I don't need everyone knowing about my lil' secret. Only a few select people on my FB list know about my anxiety issues.
> 
> The last thing I need is FB "outing" me.


I thought it was a FB mistake at first so i expected them to change it but its been like that for a year now so i don't know. Generally though I don't trust them either, they often change privacy setup without your knowledge.


----------



## andy0128

I notice there are a few other pages dedicated to this topic on fb. It's nice there is a page but i wouldn't comment on it, mainly for privacy reasons.


----------



## SummerRae

I didn't know there was a SAS Facebook page. :O
Liked it


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Dark Light said:


> Why there isn't a SAS chat group on FB?


I definitely saw an SAS group or page once on someone's profile, presumably it was deleted?


----------

